# HP LaserJet 2600n via network (solved using foo2zjs)

## i92guboj

Hello.

I have been fighting with my LaserJet for years, probably. It only brought me problems every now and then.

Now I am trying to get it working standlone, as a network printer, directly attached to my home router, so that all the machines can print to it directly without intermediaries.

I won't bore you with details. I've already gotten my doses of pain while trying to get it working with dhcp, and finally I won that battle (but not the whole war though, not yet).

I can finally see it as 192.168.0.150 on my router list of machines attached via ethernet, and I can even ping it from my Gentoo box. Even more, I have been able to print to it from my mom's laptop, which has win7 on it (via LAN, not USB or something else). So, the printer works, and the network part of the thing is done, I think.

However, I have tried to connect to it using cups and it fails miserably. I've tried referencing it as socket://192.168.0.150 (jetdirect) which I think is the correct way to connect this printer. It didn't work out. I am using the hplip driver with USE=snmp enabled, by the way. Also tried hpcups, no difference.

The last thing I've tried is running hp-setup in command line by hand. It seems it's able to find the printer, but that makes no difference:

```

# hp-setup

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.11.10)

Printer/Fax Setup Utility ver. 9.0

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

(Note: Defaults for each question are maked with a '*'. Press <enter> to accept the default.)

--------------------------------

| SELECT CONNECTION (I/O) TYPE |

--------------------------------

  Num       Connection  Description                                               

            Type                                                                  

  --------  ----------  ----------------------------------------------------------

  0*        usb         Universal Serial Bus (USB)                                

  1         net         Network/Ethernet/Wireless (direct connection or JetDirect)

Enter number 0...1 for connection type (q=quit, enter=usb*) ? 1

Using connection type: net

Using device: hp:/net/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n?zc=NPIE8C3F4

Setting up device: hp:/net/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n?zc=NPIE8C3F4

------------------------

| PLUG-IN INSTALLATION |

------------------------

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.11.10)

Plugin Download and Install Utility ver. 2.1

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

(Note: Defaults for each question are maked with a '*'. Press <enter> to accept the default.)

/                                                                                                                                                             [880/1930]

------------------------------------------

| PLUG-IN INSTALLATION FOR HPLIP 3.11.10 |

------------------------------------------

  Option      Description                                       

  ----------  --------------------------------------------------

  d           Download plug-in from HP (recomended)             

  p           Specify a path to the plug-in (advanced)          

  q           Quit hp-plugin (skip installation)                

Enter option (d=download*, p=specify path, q=quit) ? 

--------------------------

| DOWNLOAD CONFIGURATION |

--------------------------

Checking for network connection...

Downloading configuration file from: http://hplip.sf.net/plugin.conf

Downloading configuration: [\                                                                                                                     ] 0%     

-------------------

| DOWNLOAD PLUGIN |

-------------------

Checking for network connection...

Downloading plug-in from: http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/hplip-3.11.10-plugin.run

Downloading plug-in: [\                                                                                                                           ] 0%    Plugin is not 

accessible. Trying to download it from fallback location: [http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/plugin/hplip-3.11.10-plugin.run]

Downloading plug-in: [***************************************************************************************************************************] 100%  8.0 KB   Receiv

ing digital keys: /usr/bin/gpg --no-permission-warning --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 0xA59047B9

 

----------------------

| INSTALLING PLUG-IN |

----------------------

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing HPLIP 3.11.10 Plugin Self Extracting Archive.........................................

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.11.10)

Plugin Installer ver. 3.0

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

Self-installs the HPLIP plugin.

                                                                                                                                                              [830/1930]

Usage: hplip-plugin-install [OPTIONS]

[OPTIONS]

  Set the logging level:                            -l<level> or --logging=<level>                                                                                  

                                                    <level>: none, info*, error, warn, debug (*default)                                                             

  Run in debug mode:                                -g (same as option: -ldebug)                                                                                    

  This help information:                            -h or --help                                                                                                    

error: option -i not recognized

error: Python gobject/dbus may be not installed

Done.

---------------------

| PRINT QUEUE SETUP |

---------------------

Please enter a name for this print queue (m=use model name:'HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n'*, q=quit) ?

Using queue name: HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n

Locating PPD file... Please wait.

Found PPD file: drv:///hp/hpijs.drv/hp-color_laserjet_2600n-hpijs.ppd

Enter a location description for this printer (q=quit) ?

Enter additonal information or notes for this printer (q=quit) ?

Adding print queue to CUPS:

Device URI: hp:/net/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n?zc=NPIE8C3F4

Queue name: HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n

PPD file: drv:///hp/hpijs.drv/hp-color_laserjet_2600n-hpijs.ppd

Location: 

Information: 

 

---------------------

| PRINTER TEST PAGE |

---------------------

Would you like to print a test page (y=yes*, n=no, q=quit) ? 

warning: hp-testpage should not be run as root/superuser.

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.11.10)

Testpage Print Utility ver. 6.0

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

error: Unable to communicate with device (code=12): hp:/net/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n?zc=NPIE8C3F4

error: Unable to print to printer. Please check device and try again.

note: If an error occured, or the test page failed to print, refer to the HPLIP website

note: at: http://hplip.sourceforge.net for troubleshooting and support.

Done.

```

Not even printing a test page works, this is the cups log (debug level).

```
D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST /printers/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n HTTP/1.1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: Active clients

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] argv[0] = "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[0] = "CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[1] = "CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[2] = "CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[3] = "CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[4] = "CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[5] = "CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[6] = "CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[7] = "CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[8] = "HOME=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[9] = "PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[10] = "SERVER_ADMIN=root@Jesus-PC"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[11] = "SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.4.8"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[12] = "TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[13] = "USER=root"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[14] = "CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[15] = "CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[16] = "IPP_PORT=631"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[17] = "AUTH_TYPE=Basic"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[18] = "LANG=es_ES.UTF8"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[19] = "REDIRECT_STATUS=1"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[20] = "GATEWAY_INTERFACE=CGI/1.1"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[21] = "SERVER_NAME=localhost"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[22] = "SERVER_PORT=631"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[23] = "REMOTE_ADDR=127.0.0.1"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[24] = "REMOTE_HOST=localhost"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[25] = "SCRIPT_NAME=/printers/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[26] = "SCRIPT_FILENAME=/usr/share/cups/html/printers/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[27] = "PATH_INFO=/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[28] = "REMOTE_USER=root"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[29] = "SERVER_PROTOCOL=HTTP/1.1"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[30] = "HTTP_COOKIE=org.cups.sid=451fe3f763b79666979a3e30b863a071"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[31] = "HTTP_USER_AGENT=Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/535.2 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/15.0.874.92 Safari/535.2"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[32] = "HTTP_REFERER=http://localhost:631/printers/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n?which_jobs=all"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[33] = "REQUEST_METHOD=POST"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[34] = "CONTENT_LENGTH=64"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] envp[35] = "CONTENT_TYPE=application/x-www-form-urlencoded"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] Started /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi (PID 21945)

I [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=21945)

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] cupsdSendCommand: 11 file=18

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 54] Unloading...

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 55] Unloading...

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] Report: clients=4

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] Report: jobs=19

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] Report: jobs-active=0

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] Report: printers=3

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] Report: printers-implicit=0

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] Report: stringpool-string-count=25904

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=12536

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=509640

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [CGI] org.cups.sid cookie is "451fe3f763b79666979a3e30b863a071"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 15 from localhost (Domain)

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 15 POST /printers/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n HTTP/1.1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 15 1.1 Print-Job 1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] Print-Job ipp://localhost:631/printers/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job ???] Auto-typing file...

I [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job ???] Request file type is application/vnd.cups-banner.

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] cupsdMarkDirty(----J-)

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: Active clients and dirty files

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] add_job: requesting-user-name="root"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Adding start banner page "none".

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] Discarding unused job-created event...

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] cupsdMarkDirty(----J-)

I [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Adding end banner page "none".

I [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] File of type application/vnd.cups-banner queued by "root".

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] hold_until=0

I [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Queued on "HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n" by "root".

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] cupsdMarkDirty(----J-)

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: Active clients, printing jobs, and dirty files

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] job-sheets=none,none

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] argv[0]="HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] argv[1]="56"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] argv[2]="root"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] argv[3]="Test Page"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] argv[4]="1"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:2e526b98-e2f2-3f66-5f62-62c0d51fb970 job-originating-host-name=localhost time-at-creation=1318868153 time-at-processing=1318868153 AP_D_InputSlot="

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00056-001"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[8]="HOME=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[9]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[10]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@Jesus-PC"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[11]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.4.8"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[12]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[13]="USER=root"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[14]="CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[15]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[16]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[17]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[18]="LANG=es_ES.UTF-8"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[19]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n.ppd"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[20]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[21]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-banner"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[22]="DEVICE_URI=hp:/net/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n?zc=NPIE8C3F4"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[23]="PRINTER_INFO=HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[24]="PRINTER_LOCATION="

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[25]="PRINTER=HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[26]="CUPS_FILETYPE=document"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] envp[27]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n"

I [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/bannertops (PID 21946)

I [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 21947)

I [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 21948)

I [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp (PID 21949)

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] Discarding unused job-state-changed event...

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] Returning IPP successful-ok for Print-Job (ipp://localhost:631/printers/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n) from localhost

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] load_banner(filename="/var/spool/cups/d00056-001")

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Page = 595x842; 18,14 to 577,828

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Page = 595x842; 18,14 to 577,828

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] slow_collate=0, slow_duplex=0, slow_order=0

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Before copy_comments - %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] %%BoundingBox: 18 14 577 828

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] %cupsRotation: 0

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] %%Creator: bannertops/CUPS v1.4.8

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] %%CreationDate: lun 17 oct 2011 18:15:53 CEST

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] %%LanguageLevel: 2

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] %%Title: (Test Page)

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] %%For: (root)

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] %%Pages: 1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] %%DocumentSuppliedResources: font Monospace

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] %%+ font Monospace-Bold

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] %%+ font Monospace-BoldOblique

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] %%+ font Monospace-Oblique

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] %%EndComments

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Before copy_prolog - %%BeginProlog

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Getting input from file 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] foomatic-rip version 4.0.7.235 running...

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 15 WAITING Closing on EOF

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 15

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] PID 21945 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] Script header: Content-Type: text/html;charset=utf-8

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] Script header: 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: Printing jobs and dirty files

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Parsing PPD file ...

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Added option Resolution

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Added option PageSize

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Added option Model

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Added option PrintoutMode

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Added option MediaType

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Added option InputSlot

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Added option Quality

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Added option ImageableArea

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Added option PaperDimension

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Added option Font

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Parameter Summary

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] -----------------

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Spooler: cups

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Printer: HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Shell: /bin/bash

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n.ppd

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] ATTR file: 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Printer model: HP Color LaserJet 2600n hpijs, 3.11.10, requires proprietary plugin

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Job title: Test Page

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] File(s) to be printed:

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] <STDIN>

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Ghostscript extra search path ('GS_LIB'): /usr/share/cups/fonts

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Printing system options:

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Pondering option 'job-uuid=urn:uuid:2e526b98-e2f2-3f66-5f62-62c0d51fb970'

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Unknown option job-uuid=urn:uuid:2e526b98-e2f2-3f66-5f62-62c0d51fb970.

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Pondering option 'job-originating-host-name=localhost'

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Unknown option job-originating-host-name=localhost.

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Pondering option 'time-at-creation=1318868153'

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Unknown option time-at-creation=1318868153.

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Pondering option 'time-at-processing=1318868153'

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Unknown option time-at-processing=1318868153.

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Pondering option 'AP_D_InputSlot='

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Unknown option AP_D_InputSlot=.

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Options from the PPD file:

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] ================================================

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] File: <STDIN>

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] ================================================

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Filetype: PostScript

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Reading PostScript input ...

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Found %RBINumCopies: 1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] -----------

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] PNG image: 128x128x8, color_type=6 (RGB+ALPHA)

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] PNG image: 192x128x8, color_type=2 (RGB)

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Before copy_setup - %%Page: coverpage 1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Before page loop - %%Page: coverpage 1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Copying page 1...

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] pagew = 559.0, pagel = 813.2

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] bboxx = 0, bboxy = 0, bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] PageLeft = 18.0, PageRight = 577.0

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] PageTop = 827.6, PageBottom = 14.4

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Found: %%EndProlog

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] -----------

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MediaType Plain

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Option: MediaType=Plain

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Setting option

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Plain

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Option: MediaType=Plain

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Setting option

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageSize A4

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Option: PageSize=A4

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Setting option

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A4

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Option: PageSize=A4

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Setting option

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PrintoutMode Normal

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Setting option

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PrintoutMode=Normal

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Option: PrintoutMode=Normal

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Setting option

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality FromPrintoutMode

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Setting option

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=@PrintoutMode

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Option: Quality=FromPrintoutMode

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Setting option

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Found: %%EndSetup

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] -----------

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] New page: %%Page: coverpage 1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] PID 21946 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/bannertops) exited with no errors.

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Wrote 1 pages...

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] PID 21947 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Flushing FIFO.

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Starting renderer with command: "gs -sstdout=%stderr  -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842 -sDeviceManufacturer="HEWLETT-PACKARD" -sDeviceModel="HP Color LaserJet 2600n" -r600 -sIjsParams=Quality:Quality=0,Quality:ColorMode=2,Quality:PenSet=2,PS:MediaPosition=7 -dIjsUseOutputFD -sOutputFile=%stdout -_"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Starting process "kid3" (generation 1)

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Starting process "kid4" (generation 2)

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] JCL: 2345X@PJL

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] <job data> 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:53 +0200] [Job 56] Starting process "renderer" (generation 2)

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 11 GET /printers/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n HTTP/1.1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: Active clients, printing jobs, and dirty files

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] argv[0] = "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[0] = "CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[1] = "CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[2] = "CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[3] = "CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[4] = "CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[5] = "CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[6] = "CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[7] = "CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[8] = "HOME=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[9] = "PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[10] = "SERVER_ADMIN=root@Jesus-PC"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[11] = "SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.4.8"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[12] = "TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[13] = "USER=root"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[14] = "CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[15] = "CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[16] = "IPP_PORT=631"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[17] = "AUTH_TYPE=Basic"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[18] = "LANG=es_ES.UTF8"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[19] = "REDIRECT_STATUS=1"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[20] = "GATEWAY_INTERFACE=CGI/1.1"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[21] = "SERVER_NAME=localhost"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[22] = "SERVER_PORT=631"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[23] = "REMOTE_ADDR=127.0.0.1"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[24] = "REMOTE_HOST=localhost"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[25] = "SCRIPT_NAME=/printers/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[26] = "SCRIPT_FILENAME=/usr/share/cups/html/printers/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[27] = "PATH_INFO=/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[28] = "REMOTE_USER=root"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[29] = "SERVER_PROTOCOL=HTTP/1.1"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[30] = "HTTP_COOKIE=org.cups.sid=451fe3f763b79666979a3e30b863a071"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[31] = "HTTP_USER_AGENT=Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/535.2 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/15.0.874.92 Safari/535.2"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[32] = "HTTP_REFERER=http://localhost:631/printers/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[33] = "REQUEST_METHOD=GET"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] envp[34] = "QUERY_STRING="

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] Started /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi (PID 21957)

I [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=21957)

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdSendCommand: 11 file=15

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] org.cups.sid cookie is "451fe3f763b79666979a3e30b863a071"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 18 from localhost (Domain)

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 18 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 18 1.1 CUPS-Get-Default 1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found: No hay impresora predeterminada

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] Returning IPP client-error-not-found for CUPS-Get-Default (no URI) from localhost

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] show_printer(http=0x7f164986ee40, printer="HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n")

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 18 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 18 1.1 Get-Printer-Attributes 1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] Returning IPP successful-ok for Get-Printer-Attributes (ipp://localhost/printers/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n) from localhost

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 18 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] Script header: Content-Type: text/html;charset=utf-8

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] Script header: 

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] Regular expression ".*Clean.*"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] matches[0].rm_so=0

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] matches[1].rm_so=-1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] Regular expression ".*PrintSelfTestPage.*"

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] matches[0].rm_so=0

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] [CGI] matches[1].rm_so=-1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 18 1.1 Get-Jobs 1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] Returning IPP successful-ok for Get-Jobs (ipp://localhost:631/printers/HP_Color_LaserJet_2600n) from localhost

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] PID 21957 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 18 WAITING Closing on EOF

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 18

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: Printing jobs and dirty files

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 11 GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: Active clients, printing jobs, and dirty files

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: Printing jobs and dirty files

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/left.gif HTTP/1.1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: Active clients, printing jobs, and dirty files

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: Printing jobs and dirty files

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 17 GET /images/right.gif HTTP/1.1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: Active clients, printing jobs, and dirty files

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: Printing jobs and dirty files

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 17 GET /images/unsel.gif HTTP/1.1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: Active clients, printing jobs, and dirty files

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: Printing jobs and dirty files

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/sel.gif HTTP/1.1

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: Active clients, printing jobs, and dirty files

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [17/Oct/2011:18:15:55 +0200] cupsdSetBusyState: Printing jobs and dirty files

```

I can't really discern anything in there, not right now anyway.   :Laughing: 

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks beforehand and sorry for the long post.Last edited by i92guboj on Tue Oct 18, 2011 10:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

Not a solution, but certainly interesting nonetheless, is the fact that from the Ubuntu 10.10 livecd I can perfectly operate this printer if I choose the foo2hp backend. Both hpijs and cpcups fail miserably. So I guess it's time to hack a foo2hp ebuild since I wasn't able to find any (let me know if you have one, please).

I'll report back.

----------

## i92guboj

I think that foo2zjs is the same, and it's in portage. I had to keyword it and it installed without problems (other than pushing vim into my system since it seems to need the 'ex' tool for something, that is).

I added it using socket://192.168.0.150:9100 to cups, selected the driver from the list, and printed a test page via network without any problem. 

As far as I am concerned this is an acceptable solution, but if anyone has additional info, please, let me know. I wasn't able to make hpijs or hpcups work at all.

----------

## tacvbo

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> I think that foo2zjs is the same, and it's in portage. I had to keyword it and it installed without problems (other than pushing vim into my system since it seems to need the 'ex' tool for something, that is).
> 
> I added it using socket://192.168.0.150:9100 to cups, selected the driver from the list, and printed a test page via network without any problem. 
> 
> As far as I am concerned this is an acceptable solution, but if anyone has additional info, please, let me know. I wasn't able to make hpijs or hpcups work at all.

 

i92guboj,

Could you please upload a copy of your hplip-3.11.10-plugin.run file (mediashare, dropbox, rapidshare, etc)?

Podrías por favor subir una copia del archivo hplip-3.11.10-plugin.run (mediashare, dropbox, rapidshare, etc)?

Best,

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

Unfortunately no longer have a copy. It seems that hp-setup (hp-plugins) downloads it to /tmp, which is wiped on every restart, and I restarted today because I needed to remove a NIC and plug an USB PCI card.

In any case, the file was whatever hp-plugins downloads by itself. I think it's the same file for all the printers. I reinstalled hplip to try to pick the file for you, but it seems to fail with a nasty error of some kind, maybe it feels jealous of foo2hp, go figure.

It's quite late, time to sleep.

----------

## tacvbo

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Unfortunately no longer have a copy. It seems that hp-setup (hp-plugins) downloads it to /tmp, which is wiped on every restart, and I restarted today because I needed to remove a NIC and plug an USB PCI card.
> 
> In any case, the file was whatever hp-plugins downloads by itself. I think it's the same file for all the printers. I reinstalled hplip to try to pick the file for you, but it seems to fail with a nasty error of some kind, maybe it feels jealous of foo2hp, go figure.
> 
> It's quite late, time to sleep.

 

The issue is that all sources of this file as gone:

http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/plugin_download.html

http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/hplip-3.11.10-plugin.run

The error you are seeing is that the file is no longer there but thanks for your help.

----------

